# Undeletable Cookies



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got 5 cookies on my computer, that no matter how many times I delete them they keep coming back. How do I get rid of these permanently?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you already have cookies disabled and blocked and they're still reappearing, your system may be infected. Please follow the instructions *here* and then post a HJT log in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.


----------

